# Kein Booten mit USB-STICK und VGA LED leuchtet



## IsamuKatsumi (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Frage und wollte wissen ob jemand ein ähnliches Phänomen schonmal beobachtet hat:

Ich hab mir einen 16gb Patriot xporter (USB-Stick) gekauft, und wollte eben ein paar größere daten kopieren... dabei gabs schon probleme, er hat bei 99% aufgehört und nicht zuende kopiert usw.
Habe mir gedacht ich starte mal OS neu, und beim booten hat dann die vga led rot geleuchtet und er hat nicht gebootet, nichtmal POST zuende.

Dann hab ich den Stick abgezogen und alles funkioniert ohne probleme.

Was ist das und wie kommt das zu stande und was hat das mit der grafikkarte zutun?

und hat einer noch nen tipp bzgl des usb sticks? ^^

Hoffe das ist ok hier in dem subforum, wusste sonst nicht wohin


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (12. Februar 2011)

hmm, könnte nen fehler im MFT sein. WAs passiert wenn du den Stick im Betrieb rein steckst? Wenn das Funktioniert, solltest du ihn mal Formatieren.


----------



## IsamuKatsumi (12. Februar 2011)

Naja er erkennt ihn ganz normal, ohne Umschweife.
Fortmatiert habe ich ihn, NTFS mit Stadardzuordnungseinheit.
Ich habe jetzt mal eine weile gewartet und er braucht einfach auch sehr lange um zu beenden, ca. 20-30 Sekunden dann schliesst er die Datei ab, das ist ja aber auch nicht normal o:

--> Also das Problem mit dem USB Stick ist gelöst, mit dem "formatter" von der patriot-homepage.. 
er hatte auch anfangs immer schreibgeschwindigkeiten von ~ 100mb/s angezeigt was mich schon dezent verwundert hat, und sich dann eingependelt... jetzt fängt er auch mit 15 mb/s an !


----------

